# Forum members



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Who have you met _in the real world_ from the forum?

and who would you like to meet from the forum?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

None so far but I'll be meeting some of the most erm interesting members in September.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive met Gr33neyes, Paws and Claws, Lozb, Aurelia, Srhdufe, Niki87, Nim err I think thats it , there are loads I would like to meet though.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I have met Taylor baby, pointer mum and cassia well pointer mum and cassia are my sisters so not sure if thy counts lol. I would love to meet every one bar a few people not naming names lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

A small handful of special people here I wanna meet


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I've met terriermaid, springerhusky, sue&Harvey and sarybeagle, probably more i don't know I've met 

And a few i can't wait to meet over the next few months


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I have met JennyAnyDots a few times, but no others (as far as I am aware).

There are a few who I'd like to meet, but probably never will.

There are a few who I'd hate to meet, and thankfully never will.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

no one would want to meet me :lol:

I have met Deb53 and thats it.


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

Everytime I sit in my vets waiting area I wonder if any of the ladies are Moggybaby. So perhaps I have met her.... who knows!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd love to meet a few on here.
I think it'd be blast to have a beer and shoot the sh*t.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I've met:

lil_muppet - lovely person 
Savahl - lovely person 
Bullet - great guy 

Would like to meet loads and hopefully will at the camping weekend! 



celicababe1986 said:


> no one would want to meet me :lol:


:blink:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've never met anyone from here. 

I'd be happy to meet quite a few people though, might have to get myself off to a meet or something!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> no one would want to meet me :lol:


I definitely would! :001_smile:

Have actually only met Polly Pocket but as she's my sis it don't really count!!! :lol:

There are loads of people I would like to meet on here. Many of you are much nicer than many of my alleged Facebook friends so I hardly go on there anymore. (except Polly Pocket :thumbup I think I'm slightly addicted to PF, so you might be stuck with me for a while. :lol:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't met anyone from the forum as I always miss the meets. 
I'd like to meet Luvdogs someday, also like to meet Suzy93074, I might bump into siberiankiss sometime (she's local), like to meet Bex190 to see her vizsla agility, like to meet Rona and go on a nature ramble with cameras, like to go on a photography day with Skyblue so he can teach me everything he knows about macro photography , would like to meet Pointermum and Cravensmum so I can pinch their dogs  and Castbury so I can pinch Francis there are loads more! So many lovely people on this forum way too many to list really. I'd like to meet all of yer!

Meet ups seem a great way to make new friends but I am not great in big crowds lol! Tend to panic and go mute


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I have met moboyd and davidc but knew him for a few months before he joined pf then one day in December I gave him The link to pf and here he is. 

Would love to meet tashi, westie, DT, noush and quite alot of others including welshie.

ETA would also like to meet hawksport.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

have met MissingMax - she's my mommy so I should hope I've met her, we share a house!

have met a few of the cat peeps at various shows but cannae remember which ones (my bad!)

am stealing Eroswoof and we are running away together - haven't told her yet


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like to meet all the members who have sent me friend requests.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> have met MissingMax - she's my mommy so I should hope I've met her, we share a house!
> 
> have met a few of the cat peeps at various shows but cannae remember which ones (my bad!)
> 
> am stealing Eroswoof and we are running away together - haven't told her yet


:001_wub:

We need to take Bexy with us though andddd Paddyjulie, Zoe, Lifeizsweet, McKenzie, Jetsmum, Taylorbaby, Aurelia, Missye87, Ballybee, Babycham2002, Honey Bee, Jamie, Hawksport...ugh, there's millions :frown2: xxxxxxx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :001_wub:
> 
> We need to take Bexy with us though andddd Paddyjulie, Zoe, Lifeizsweet, McKenzie, Jetsmum, Taylorbaby, Aurelia, Missye87, Ballybee, Babycham2000 honeybee, Jamie, Hawksport...ugh, there's millions :frown2: xxxxxxx


Dally Banjo too - and Donskie... and BSH.... gah there's meeeelions

can we set up an island nation for folks?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :001_wub:
> 
> We need to take Bexy with us though andddd Paddyjulie, Zoe, Lifeizsweet, McKenzie, Jetsmum, Taylorbaby, Aurelia, Missye87, Ballybee, Babycham2002, Honey Bee, Jamie, Hawksport...ugh, there's millions :frown2: xxxxxxx


:crying: :crying:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> Dally Banjo too - and Donskie... and BSH.... gah there's meeeelions
> 
> can we set up an island nation for folks?


I forgot Dally  Yes, Dally too 



celicababe1986 said:


> :crying: :crying:


Ohhhh and you *gathers up*  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :001_wub:
> 
> We need to take Bexy with us though andddd Paddyjulie, Zoe, Lifeizsweet, McKenzie, Jetsmum, Taylorbaby, Aurelia, Missye87, Ballybee, Babycham2002, Honey Bee, Jamie, Hawksport...ugh, there's millions :frown2: xxxxxxx


:crying: I wouldn't really steal Bumby I swear...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> :crying: I wouldn't really steal Bumby I swear...


THAT'S who it was :w00t: I KNEW I'd missed someone important and it was driving me mad :lol:

And Nicky  xxxxxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Have met - ridgeback05

Want to meet - all the other scottish PF members, dogless, sailor, eroswoof, thedogsmother, mcKenzie....i can't think of anyone elses name  :cryin: lol lets just say theres a fair few people i'd love to meet on here.

lol i don't think anyone would be the same after meeting me  in a good way though! And eroswoof i know you love me but i don't want to be kidnapped...unless you all come and live on the farm(the cowsheds were emptied last week)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There are far too many people on here I want to meet to list but I'll be meeting most of them in a few months would love to meet Dan as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Agh, I forgot Gratch and Busters mummy too :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think I've met anyone off here, although I've bumped into a few members on other forums from time to time.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to meet lots of you....

But I have not met any yet...at least not knowingly.... On another forum during a posting on a thread it turned out I had met two members at a Canniecross meet. And another from my post said she had seen me, or rather my dogs, at a Huskie Race we had watched while out walking... so I may have bumped into some one from here...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> :001_wub:
> 
> We need to take Bexy with us though andddd Paddyjulie, Zoe, Lifeizsweet, Gratch, BM, McKenzie, Jetsmum, Nicky10, Taylorbaby, Aurelia, Dallybanjo, Missye87, Ballybee, Lizzyboo, Babycham2002, Honey Bee, Jamie, Hawksport...ugh, there's millions :frown2: xxxxxxx


There, edited  xxxxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just Hawksport for me 

I'd like to meet you all though, I think we'd have good banter


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I want to buy a macro lens then stalk SkyBlue. 

You're all lovely, but I'd be too scared to meet anyone.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> There, edited  xxxxx


:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I've met Rainybow, GoldenShadow, Cleo38 (? I always get it wrong!), and newfiesmum.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Theyre's loads id like to meet, Way too many to list (plus i have a crap memory)
I think all together would be amazing but Mad..
Em i know ill meet you one day xxx


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

seven_pets volunteered at the rescue centre i work at,never met her as it was alawys my day off or i was not working on the yard and my bro has met h0lly whilst walking fudge


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I've only met Hen House..  But thats cause she is my sis..


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

celicababe1986 said:


> no one would want to meet me :lol:
> 
> I have met Deb53 and thats it.


yep me too known her years lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

classixuk said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying:


Oh for the love of...

*sigh*

And classix :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I have met Tashi and she is really lovely. 

I AM going to meet my bessie mate Suzy, and Smudge, Welshie.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Agh, I forgot Gratch and Busters mummy too :frown2: xxxxx


Im so quiet Im easily forgotten... :lol:

Hoping to meet egyptgal tomorrow 

I've also met pure animal but knew him before pf and moooooo but I've known her since i was teenie weenie so they don't count!!! Meeting Sary was the longest awaited meeting ever but have a feeling we'll keep 'bumping' into each other accidentally on purpose from now on :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

dexter said:


> yep me too known her years lol


she is lovely


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> A small handful of special people here I wanna meet


That will me Noush & Me then


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've met perfectpixiepoker but thats cos I'm married to him
Jimbo 82 20 or whatever his username is as he's at college with me
Hawksport at Crufts
Another member on here who shall remain nameless as they got banned:nono:
thats it I think
Would like to meet loads of you but especially Welshie, Smudge, Waterlily, Eroswoof, ceretrea, siberiankiss & all the other ratty people I've missed, Dally Banjo, TDM, mumof6, MissShelley, metame, niki87, DT, Noushka, Tanya, Bullet & loads of others
there's only about 2 or 3 people I WOULDN'T like to meet...........


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd like to meet loads of people off here but especially all the north-east members. Was going to meet some of them tomorrow at the Great North Dog Walk but I can't get to that now :cryin:

would like to meet welshie and smudge and danielled and just loads of others. OOOooohh and eroswoof cos was really looking forward to meeting her and Bumble tomorrow.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well ive met welshie     she fostered me for 4 days :lol: , going back soon again, ive been let out of her care on good behaviour 



ive met a gang off here when we met up in manchester   metame, charley , jetsmum , forgot who else 

ive also met dingal2000 , known him from a previous forum and met him quite a few times in the past 

when im going to welshies next , hopefully meeting up with kath , tashie , hopefully suzy and whoever lives that way :lol:

theres loads of members i would love to meet


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm also a member or RFUK (reptile forum) and was a member of Arachnophiles forum (spider related ) and I've met loads of people of those forums! Some are still very good friends of mine!

I love meeting new people!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> , hopefully suzy and whoever lives that way :lol:
> 
> D


I live that way! NOW there is a good excuse to move if ever I heard one


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Jamie said:


> I'm also a member or RFUK (reptile forum) and was a member of Arachnophiles forum (spider related ) and I've met loads of people of those forums! Some are still very good friends of mine!
> 
> I love meeting new people!


Iv only met you from here. But have met loads from my gaming forums when i was a bit of a gamer


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ide like to see/meet DT and Janice both at the same time infact i would pay to see that.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive met Gr33neyes, Paws and Claws, Lozb, Aurelia, Srhdufe, Nim err I think thats it , there are loads I would like to meet though.


Don't forget Niki 

I've met Hobbs, DT, TDM, Srhdufe, Niki1987, becbec31, princessa rags, Heavenleigh (that ones cheating a bit as I went to school with Leigh) ... and I feel like I've met a whole lot more having spoken on the phone to many and had many PM conversations that feel like real life at times :lol:

Still loads more people I'd love to meet too! I'm gonna meet Eroswoof soon enough


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Ide like to see/meet DT and Janice both at the same time infact i would pay to see that.


I wouldn't fancy Janice's chances


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I live that way! NOW there is a good excuse to move if ever I heard one


:lol: we aint that bad really you know  :blink:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I wouldn't fancy Janice's chances


Oh ime not so sure certainly would be 10 out of 10 for entertainment value. :blink:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

not really sure who i would want to meet probley who ever wants to meet me


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> not really sure who i would want to meet probley who ever wants to meet me


Ide love to meet you and nicki, i feel i know nicki already tho over the last few months.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Ide love to meet you and nicki, i feel i know nicki already tho over the last few months.


thanks me and nikki would like to meet you too


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Did anyone say they want to meet me and Scrip? Just wonder....


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Did anyone say they want to meet me and Scrip? Just wonder....


i will meet you :001_smile:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

bigdaddy said:


> i will meet you :001_smile:


brave guy...


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> brave guy...


:lol: cant be that bad can you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Did anyone say they want to meet me and Scrip? Just wonder....


yeah i'll meet you  on your turf  and Em wants to meet me (likewise )

i would like to have a night out with a few PF cyber drinking buds

Juliex


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've noticed a few others I didn't mention who have posted sine I did, suffice to say of you're a friend on Facebook then I would love to meet you too


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I have met Tula&Iver~Cavs But a long time ago when she was a small kid as she was friends with my younger sister at school.

There are a few people id love to meet but I don't drive so I would only be able to meet anyone local from on here.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Who'd be brave enough then??????:blink:  Ive met Jamie, great bloke, Fleur amazing and some others that my memory has forgotten, sorry. see you all later:001_smile:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I nearly said no one but I HAVE met some 

Cleo38
Francesandjon
Newfiesmum
Rainybow

Think that's it


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Im so quiet Im easily forgotten... :lol:


To be fair, well...just to be fair :frown2: It's me :frown2: I'm not the sharpest of spoons, but I remembered you both without prompting :yesnod: xxx



simplysardonic said:


> I've met perfectpixiepoker but thats cos I'm married to him
> Jimbo 82 20 or whatever his username is as he's at college with me
> Hawksport at Crufts
> Another member on here who shall remain nameless as they got banned:nono:
> ...


Cack!!!!!!! And I missed you out too :crying: See, I was trying to put people in groups so I'd not forget, and I meant to put you with Julie, Linzi and Zoe 



kirk68 said:


> I'd like to meet loads of people off here but especially all the north-east members. Was going to meet some of them tomorrow at the Great North Dog Walk but I can't get to that now :cryin:
> 
> would like to meet welshie and smudge and danielled and just loads of others. OOOooohh and eroswoof cos was really looking forward to meeting her and Bumble tomorrow.


:cursing: And there's another lovely person I've missed :crying: And mistori - she's near us too :w00t:

To be fair - there's only 3 people on the whole forum I wouldn't want to meet, and that's really true 

All the people I speak to regularly I would love to meet - the people I included first were people who I consider actual friends 

xxxxx

See now I've just thought - I've missed Bullet and G/S too   xxxx

Edit - AND smudge  xxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

You'll be here all night hun, and still forget someone, hence why i said most :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> You'll be here all night hun, and still forget someone, hence why i said most :lol:


:lol: But I don't want to miss anyone 

There's pretty much no one I don't think is brilliant!

My first post was just the people who I really considered 'friends' Like, people who I can say anything to and have my phone number and such :lol: Then I realised I'd missed Nicky off....annnnddddd it all went downhill :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> To be fair, well...just to be fair :frown2: It's me :frown2: I'm not the sharpest of spoons, but I remembered you both without prompting :yesnod: xxx
> 
> Cack!!!!!!! And I missed you out too :crying: See, I was trying to put people in groups so I'd not forget, and I meant to put you with Julie, Linzi and Zoe
> 
> ...


how can u forget someone like me, once seen never forgotten 

ive not mentioned names as i forget easily :lol: but the ones i would like to meet are the ones i always talk to which is most of the general :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: But I don't want to miss anyone
> 
> There's pretty much no one I don't think is brilliant!
> 
> My first post was just the people who I really considered 'friends' Like, people who I can say anything to and have my phone number and such :lol: Then I realised I'd missed Nicky off....annnnddddd it all went downhill :lol: xxxxxx


That's why I didn't name names I would end up forgetting people


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> how can u forget someone like me, once seen never forgotten
> 
> ive not mentioned names as i forget easily :lol: but the ones i would like to meet are the ones i always talk to which is most of the general :lol:





Nicky10 said:


> That's why I didn't name names I would end up forgetting people


That's why I SHOULDN'T have named people :lol:

As I said - not the sharpest :frown2: 

AGH!!!!! And I forgot Metame as well, omg and Katie OMG! And Angie :yikes:

 xxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

WELL


obv Em :001_wub: we were seperated at birth we decided :yesnod:


but tbf theres not really anyone i wouldnt want to meet :w00t:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

There is a few peeps I'd love to meet! 

Smudge, Welshcrazy, Kathryn H, Waterlilly, Suzy, Simplysardonic, Claire Louise to name but a few  

As for members I've met, Jon bda! Well he is my everloving husband afterall


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> WELL
> 
> obv Em :001_wub: we were seperated at birth we decided :yesnod:
> 
> but tbf theres not really anyone i wouldnt want to meet :w00t:


:frown2: :frown2: xxxxxxx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> no one would want to meet me :lol:
> 
> I have met Deb53 and thats it.


i would like to meet you


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :frown2: :frown2: xxxxxxx


HA!

Okay maybe a few i wouldn't :frown2:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> HA!
> 
> Okay maybe a few i wouldn't :frown2:
> 
> xxxxxxx


:yesnod: :yesnod: Much better

I just realised I missed out Marley Boy from mine, and we're related now too :crying:

xxxxxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I havent met anyone  Id say id like to meet pretty much everyone apart from a few :tongue_smilie:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have met one looney person off here, Dawn  cant wait to see her again, I would love to meet Tashi, Janice, Kathryn H, Kittykat and Waterlilly my cyber womb sisters lolol, Suzy, Simplysardonic, MissShelly, Harley Bear, Bordie, classixuk , hawksport, thedogsmother, Bulle. Bustersmum and .danielled, Kirk68 , Big daddy and o/h nicci, and the other dirty minded buggers who join in rude jokes lolololol especially when we can turn a normal thread around into a naughty naughty


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :yesnod: :yesnod: Much better
> 
> I just realised I missed out Marley Boy from mine, and we're related now too :crying:
> 
> xxxxxxx


yes you can't forget me, i will have to put you on my christmas card list...........ok i dont have a christmas card list, infact i didnt send any last year, but if i did have a list you would be on it


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have met one looney person off here, Dawn  cant wait to see her again, I would love to meet Tashi, Janice, Kathryn H, Kittykat and Waterlilly my cyber womb sisters lolol, Suzy, Simplysardonic, MissShelly, Bordie, classixuk , hawksport, thedogsmother, Bulle. Bustersmum and .danielled, Kirk68 , Big daddy and o/h nicci, and the other dirty minded buggers who join in rude jokes lolololol especially when we can turn a normal thread around into a naughty naughty


awwwww gee thanks 

id love to meet you too... Would be chaos


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have met one looney person off here, Dawn  cant wait to see her again, I would love to meet Tashi, Janice, Kathryn H, Kittykat and Waterlilly my cyber womb sisters lolol, Suzy, Simplysardonic, MissShelly, Bordie, classixuk , hawksport, thedogsmother, Bulle. Bustersmum and .danielled, Kirk68 , Big daddy and o/h nicci, and the other dirty minded buggers who join in rude jokes lolololol especially when we can turn a normal thread around into a naughty naughty


i think some of us could turn any thread x rated, in fact i would challenge someone to give us a thread that we couldn't


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Haven't met anyone.. yet


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd like to meet Craven, Banjo, Willow & Percy, Scrip, Bella, Pip, Tilly, Ziggy, Rupert, Milo, Dillon, and those two special ones Bracken and Ted 

There's loads more


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> i think some of us could turn any thread x rated, in fact i would challenge someone to give us a thread that we couldn't


:yesnod: You're on my list and I DO have a list....from this list you can see how it'd go otherwise :frown2:

I think all the people who know me off forum can testify that I can turn any conversation into a carry on camping film that would be banned  xxxxx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> i think some of us could turn any thread x rated, in fact i would challenge someone to give us a thread that we couldn't


This is why I'm looking forward to the camping weekend! With a bit of drink involved the stories round the campfire are gunna be hilarious!


----------



## Pure Animal (Jun 22, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Im so quiet Im easily forgotten... :lol:
> 
> Hoping to meet egyptgal tomorrow
> 
> *I've also met pure animal *but knew him before pf and moooooo but I've known her since i was teenie weenie so they don't count!!! Meeting Sary was the longest awaited meeting ever but have a feeling we'll keep 'bumping' into each other accidentally on purpose from now on :lol:


Can't believe it took you so long to remember me. I should have been in the top 2.

Or maybe you were trying to forget me :cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

And I've still forgotten ajohnson 

I don't like threads where I have to think :frown2: 

BAD Jamie   xxxxxxxx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> And I've still forgotten ajohnson


Oh yay, our doglets can play in all their.. fluffy-ness?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have met one looney person off here, Dawn  cant wait to see her again, I would love to meet Tashi, Janice, Kathryn H, Kittykat and Waterlilly my cyber womb sisters lolol, Suzy, Simplysardonic, MissShelly, Harley Bear, Bordie, classixuk , hawksport, thedogsmother, Bulle. Bustersmum and .danielled, Kirk68 , Big daddy and o/h nicci, and the other dirty minded buggers who join in rude jokes lolololol especially when we can turn a normal thread around into a naughty naughty


you are one of the peeps here at the top of my list  xx and westie and mumof6 and suzy, noush, Kath, smudge, classixiuk, zaros, poohdog, tashi, Alaun ,kittykat, catseyes, simplysardonic, freespirit,gr33neyes, heaps really Lmao cant list them all :tongue_smilie:


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

well..............thank bicken fuggett noone wants to meet me :cryin:..............you all smell anyway :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lizzyboo said:


> well..............thank bicken fuggett noone wants to meet me :cryin:..............you all smell anyway :cryin: :cryin:


but you are on my Facebook so I did mention you
well, sort of!


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> but you are on my Facebook so I did mention you
> well, sort of!


i feel warmed now


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> To be fair, well...just to be fair :frown2: It's me :frown2: I'm not the sharpest of spoons, but I remembered you both without prompting :yesnod: xxx


I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer either, tbh, in the knife drawer of life I'm a bit of a wooden spoon.

There are so many people on here I would like to meet I'd be on forever just typing names


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> That's why I SHOULDN'T have named people :lol:
> 
> As I said - not the sharpest :frown2:
> 
> ...


I was just going to say! "I'm keeping Urwin"  hahaha! (KIDDING) xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Pure Animal said:


> Can't believe it took you so long to remember me. I should have been in the top 2.
> 
> Or maybe you were trying to forget me :cryin::cryin:


Oh come on Muffin you know your my favourite PF member, favourite Lion.... can't say your my favourite man as Buster is top of my list.... but you come close 

Top 2? you would have been first on my list  (had I remembered  )

Although if you can't reply to your VM's I can always change my mind!!

xxx

PS talking of meeting up... when is your Essex arse coming South


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> you are one of the peeps here at the top of my list  xx and westie and mumof6 and suzy, noush, Kath, smudge, classixiuk, zaros, poohdog, tashi, Alaun ,kittykat, catseyes, simplysardonic, freespirit,gr33neyes, heaps really Lmao cant list them all :tongue_smilie:


OOOOH OOHHHH I want to meet them lot too. freespirit will be a hoot, and gr33neyes too lololol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> OOOOH OOHHHH I want to meet them lot too. freespirit will be a hoot, and gr33neyes too lololol


and miss shelley and mum2alfie


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Jamie said:


> This is why I'm looking forward to the camping weekend! With a bit of drink involved the stories round the campfire are gunna be hilarious!


oh that sounds good, i dont even know how to camp, id love to go for the banter though


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> and miss shelley


I had her down already........................I mean I put her name down on my list already, had to rephrase that then coz it sounded like I am a rug muncher


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

and bustersmummy and waterlily and DT and bullet and... and...ooohhhh ooohhh and cheekyscrip


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i've met Niki87 

who i'd love to meet;

simplysardonic, classixuk, mumof6, eroswoof, mese, vickie1985, bullet, chillinator, charly, free spirit, lozb, PoisonGirl, reido, dingal2000, rona, theres loads more!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> oh that sounds good, i dont even know how to camp, id love to go for the banter though


I've never camped properly either! I'm just gunna wing it...learn as I go!


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jamie said:


> I've never camped properly either! I'm just gunna wing it...learn as I go!


hints for camping:

to start a fire, simply rub 2 boy scouts together

to pitch a tent, stand there and look helpless, someone is bound to do it for you

on an evening, after pitching your tent and starting your fire sing 'ging gan goolie' at the top of your lungs, preferably out of tune.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i dont even know where you would get a tent from lol let alone how to put it up  where are you going?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

kirk68 said:


> hints for camping:
> 
> to start a fire, simply rub 2 boy scouts together
> 
> ...


Fire preferably done outside the tent not inside. lolol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Billing aquadrome in Northampton in September 

ANY singing I do will be out of tune :lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

oh i would have loved to have gone but its quite far away from me and iv also just read the thread saying deposits had to be paid months ago.  oh well


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Id love to meet TB, Bandy, Dallybanjo, Aurelia, GWM, Amethyst, Waterlilly, Classix, Welshcrazy, misye, Eroswoof, Gratch and lots of others lol

Sadly Ive not met anyone


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ohh yeah and TDM


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> ohh yeah and TDM


Awwww fankies hun :001_smile:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Those brave enuff to express their wish to meet me ..are welcome to claim a pint/tinto/sangria when appear on my turf....will be fun...
Kirk68..for a mo thought I am one of the three you wish not! to see...!

For me..one..maybe two peeps got on the wrong side of me..the rest I am happy to meet ....


Waterlily..I must have crossed you?...


There would be a long list of those who I wanted to meet...and defintely all my friends!....

maybe one day..but not too soon..I amafraid , I may alight on unsuspecting UK...do not dare to hope that may go to US..or further....

Wish you were near...most of you...:cryin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd like to come down to Gibraltar and meet you and Scrip.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Billing aquadrome in Northampton in September
> 
> ANY singing I do will be out of tune :lol:


oh ive been camping there.... they (the ranger people) told us to go to bed after midnight as we were making too much noise... we were wildly drunk singing albeit quietly to michael jackson songs and trying to moon walk........on grass! they have plugs in their toilets so girls can plug their straightners in......for this reason alone i would go back there!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I want to meet Luke  but he just always goes 'over the pond' when I'm in the area, he must be avoiding me 

I also want to meet classixuk because he is just awesome and reminds me SO MUCH of my maths teacher 

And GS, she's lovely and has helped me at times when I've been a bit down...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

lizzyboo said:


> they have plugs in their toilets so girls can plug their straightners in......for this reason alone i would go back there!


LOVE IT!!!

are they real toilets?


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> are they real toilets?


er yeah.............. but not very clean! obv my main priority when i go camping though is to find somewhere with plugs for my straightners pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

oh yay real bogs!! 

with plugs!!!

Toilets with plugs = happy BM


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

ajohnson said:


> Haven't met anyone.. yet


Hey! we're near neighbours, there is hope


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Those brave enuff to express their wish to meet me ..are welcome to claim a pint/tinto/sangria when appear on my turf....will be fun...
> Kirk68..for a mo thought I am one of the three you wish not! to see...!
> 
> For me..one..maybe two peeps got on the wrong side of me..the rest I am happy to meet ....
> ...


oops and cheeky and hawksport and jamie and dingle2000 and bullet and of course bordie lol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Are the showers hot?


No, but the women are


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

List too long for those who I would like to meet.

but have met...

Tashi

Metame

Dexter

Lucylewis

Celicababe

All lovely ladies:001_smile:


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Are the showers hot?


yeah...why wouldnt they be? : : well at 6am they were anyway lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have met

tollisty
pennyh
lucylewis
tashi
devildogz
crazycrest
joeuk08

more soon after the south east dog walk and pf camp!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

there are a few i have met
there are a few i want to meet 
and there are a few i really never want to meet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Inca's Mum said:


> I want to meet Luke  but he just always goes 'over the pond' when I'm in the area, he must be avoiding me


In my defence, if you told me the date of that wedding you're going to earlier I could have arranged to get back from LA a couple of days early... 

You'll be surprised at how often I'm out of the house at the worst possible moments. :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> you are one of the peeps here at the top of my list  xx and westie and mumof6 and suzy, noush, Kath, smudge, classixiuk, *Zaros*, poohdog, tashi, Alaun ,kittykat, catseyes, simplysardonic, freespirit,gr33neyes, heaps really Lmao cant list them all :tongue_smilie:


Why thank you WL. I'd love to meet you. (With a nice Chianti etc etc etc) But first you would have to apply for a visitation order.

They allow people to go in secure units but they rarely, if ever, allow them out again. :cryin:

I'd advise you to bring your own flask along as some of the trustees have an infuriating habit of taking it in turns to urinate in the Tea urn.:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh Oh and Cheekyscrip, Zaros, jamie, Noushka, colliemerles, Tanya, and and and oh my brain is scorching now remembering names,


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've met Rona and Tashi  2 people I'd wanted to meet for a long time and hopefully we'll meet up again.
I arranged a New Forrest walk one wet November day last year - and met a few members (sorry if I forget anyone) - Bullett, Vicole W, Kaisa, Masuaki(sp) Emmy. - Shame it was so wet we didn't get to hang around afterwards.
I met raindog briefly at paws in the park at romsey a couple of years ago.

I'd like to meet Rainybow and everyone on my friends list and more


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

The promised pint made some pf make up their mind!....



I despair of you my friends!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I haven't met anyone and as no one has mentioned me looks like I won't be either :cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I haven't met anyone and as no one has mentioned me looks like I won't be either :cryin::cryin::cryin:


 oh well we'l stick together then


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> oh i would have loved to have gone but its quite far away from me and iv also just read the thread saying deposits had to be paid months ago.  oh well


Im going, you could catch a ride with me? Im going up from Dartford.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea, and there's plenty of tent space! Just chip a bit into a pitch already bought. There's only 2 in my tent at the moment.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh I just remembered! I met Maiisiku about two years ago because I gave her a trio of my surprise hamster babies. Not sure she comes on here much anymore though...

And I am extending my list to anyone I've spoken to via PM, who's liked one of my posts and EVERYONE in the rodent section. =p

Oh and everyone is the '2011 health and fitness' thread so I can tell them how much weight they've lost. :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *You can be such a sh*t stirrer.*


Had to look again who you had quoted then jan, thought ude missed my joke.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ooooooooo exciting, celicababe1986 that would be amazing if i could jump in with you, i would of course give you petrol money ect  Im going to new york some time around then so as long as its ok with my mate not to go that weekend it should be fine!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Yea, and there's plenty of tent space! Just chip a bit into a pitch already bought. There's only 2 in my tent at the moment.


bloody hell how big is your tent!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> ooooooooo exciting, celicababe1986 that would be amazing if i could jump in with you, i would of course give you petrol money ect  Im going to newyork sometime around then so aslong as its ok with my mate not to go that weekend it should be fine!


yep thats fine no worries, your in Gravesend arnt you? so 5 minute down the road....


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> bloody hell how big is your tent!


I believe he has a 4 man tent


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> yep thats fine no worries, your in Gravesend arnt you? so 5 minute down the road....


Yes i am, omg im excited iv never been camping! My brother was in scouts or somthing so i will ask to borrow his camping stuff, i have no idea what i will need............ apart from alcohol


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> Yes i am, omg im excited iv never been camping! My brother was in scouts or somthing so i will ask to borrow his camping stuff, i have no idea what i will need............ apart from alcohol


alcohol is ALL you need


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

thats what i thought........ what about beans??? i always see people eating bean when they are camping  on second thoughts if im going to share a tent with someone maybe not beans


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> ive met a gang off here when we met up in manchester   metame, charley , jetsmum , *forgot who else*


Well how rude 

I have met Smudge2009 (yes I haven't forgotten you :lol, Metame, Castbury, Jetsmum, Argent, Niki, CharleyRogan and a few others.... now it's someone elses turn to be forgotten  I have also met Hawksport and Cat Crazy - whom I got two gerbils from 

oh - and a mystery member at the Yorkshire Game Fair!! I wish you'd bl**dy own up whoever you are :lol:

Can't wait for the next meet - 1 week and 6 days :biggrin:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I am not responsable for my actions if I eat beans! Be warned! :lol:

You only need a sleeping bag, food and plenty of alcohol


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yes but what kind of food? how will we cook it? see iv not got a clue! is there a cafe near by lol or shall i just bring crisps


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> yes but what kind of food? how will we cook it? see iv not got a clue! is there a cafe near by lol or shall i just bring crisps


BBQ I hope! 

Bring snacks! Don't bring wotsits though...I will steal and eat them all


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I have met Tashi and Babycham both at shows..I have also met Ninja a number of times, while doing rescue runs.
I have met Mollysmums - who sadly no longer posts..

Theres a few people I would like to meet face to face :w00t:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Jamie said:


> BBQ I hope!
> 
> Bring snacks! Don't bring wotsits though...I will steal and eat them all


so camping list 
wine and strongbow for when wine runs dry
and wotsits lots of wotsits


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

and just to add - I would LOVE to meet DT, Noushka and Rainybow in person


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Those brave enuff to express their wish to meet me ..are welcome to claim a pint/tinto/sangria when appear on my turf....will be fun...
> Kirk68..for a mo thought I am one of the three you wish not! to see...!
> 
> For me..one..maybe two peeps got on the wrong side of me..the rest I am happy to meet ....
> ...


Was a bit shameful how that came about hun, but I thought that part had been sorted. :lol:

You're a lovely lady and I think it'd be great to meet ya on your turf for a pint.

Wish I lived closer to that area..and the UK as well. Would be great getting used to the accents...and again after the booze was flowing and the tongues got thicker. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lizzyboo said:


> well..............thank bicken fuggett noone wants to meet me :cryin:..............you all smell anyway :cryin: :cryin:


lol after the Kirby/bobby debate....i'd LOVE to meet my teammate   

I can't really think of anyone i wouldn't want to meet tbh, not off the top of my head anyway


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Would like to meet loads of you but especially Welshie, Smudge, Waterlily, Eroswoof, ceretrea, siberiankiss & all the other ratty people I've missed, Dally Banjo, TDM, mumof6, MissShelley, metame, niki87, DT, Noushka, Tanya, Bullet & loads of others
> there's only about 2 or 3 people I WOULDN'T like to meet...........


im sad i wasnt first but you're the only person who said they want to meet me so i'll let you off!


cheekyscrip said:


> Did anyone say they want to meet me and Scrip? Just wonder....


i want to meet you!

ok, i've MET...

pomegranate
bird
deb53
CAstbury
Smudge 
CharleyRogan
jetsmum
niki87
verbatim
Argent
sarahdisco
rona
hobbs

i would like to meet most of the people i have met before, again, westie, cheekyscrip, tashi, fleur, rainybow, cockerpoo lover, GoldenShadow, celicababe1986, simplysardonic, classix, aurelia, noushka, lifeizsweet, frances&jon, luvmydogs _the rest of the isketch people _, TDM, amythyst, poohdog, ceearot, bullet, harley bear, everyone who is and can and wants to come to the manchester meet (think only zoe and giddykipper didnt come last time though?) dunno who else i want to meet...


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> the rest of the isketch people [/I], TDM, amythyst, poohdog, ceearot, harley bear, everyone who is and can and wants to come to the manchester meet (think only zoe and giddykipper didnt come last time though?) dunno who else i want to meet...


:sad::crying::sad:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> :sad::crying::sad:


well you already know i wanna meet you

its cool cause noone of them want to meet me anyhow


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> well you already know i wanna meet you
> 
> its cool cause noone of them want to meet me anyhow


i do, ive even told you to come and live with me for a bit but you wont  (it would be a really long commute for work though)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Not sure I want to meet any more people off here. It's just too traumatic


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Not sure I want to meet any more people off here. It's just too traumatic


definatley!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

metame said:


> im sad i wasnt first but you're the only person who said they want to meet me so i'll let you off!
> 
> i want to meet you!
> 
> ...


I forgot about the iSketch people!

We'll have to make more time to play iSketch again.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I forgot about the iSketch people!
> 
> We'll have to make more time to play iSketch again.


i agree!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I forgot about the iSketch people!
> 
> We'll have to make more time to play iSketch again.


I want in this time. Missed out last time. Couldn't run the game cuz my comp was made of rocks and twine...:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lizzyboo said:


> well..............thank bicken fuggett noone wants to meet me :cryin:..............you all smell anyway :cryin: :cryin:





Verbatim said:


> Well how rude
> 
> I have met Smudge2009 (yes I haven't forgotten you :lol, Metame, Castbury, Jetsmum, Argent, Niki, CharleyRogan and a few others.... now it's someone elses turn to be forgotten  I have also met Hawksport and Cat Crazy - whom I got two gerbils from
> 
> ...


im crap at remembering names at the best of times :lol: . god help me on the day  :lol: :lol: ... im better at remembering faces :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

metame said:


> i agree!


OMG Isketch how could oi possibly forget about that.. Always up for a game me :thumbup:
PS
I want to meet you  and i am doing


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> OMG Isketch how could oi possibly forget about that.. Always up for a game me :thumbup:
> PS
> *I want to meet you*  and i am doing


:lol::lol::lol: hahaha i'll believe you


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> seven_pets volunteered at the rescue centre i work at,never met her as it was alawys my day off or i was not working on the yard and my bro has met h0lly whilst walking fudge


Indeed i have, I had to say hello 

I Have met Hawksport, Although he didnt know it  
Loads i would love to meet


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What's isketch?
:confused1:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> What's isketch?
> :confused1:


a game
like pictionary but online


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> What's isketch?
> :confused1:


etch a sketch gone computerized maybe


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> a game
> like pictionary but online


ooh sounds fun


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> ooh sounds fun


aye, 'tis..


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> What's isketch?
> :confused1:


Its got to be one of the best online games _EVER_... and slightly too addictive :lol:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd love to meet Kaz f, hopefully we will one day  would be great to talk Vizzy!
Bex and Bairdy too though i keep in touch with them on FB 
I'd also like to meet Swarthy, Dexter, Babycham, spellweaver, tanya, hawksport to name a few


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I've met metame. 

There are a fair few I'd really like to meet
Some I wouldnt mind meeting
A select few I'm not that fussed about.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Metame..I said ..all my friend list...and I told you..we wll arrange it somehow!! and then some of those |I was to shy to send FR...but i want to meet them...but... not sure if they would turn up...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Metame..I said ..all my friend list...and I told you..we wll arrange it somehow!! and then some of those |I was to shy to send FR...but i want to meet them...but... not sure if they would turn up...


:nonod:
i dont feel as special anymore 

bet you wouldn't make anyone else bring their own crate either!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive met DT and shes really _really_ lovely hehe

oh and ive seen Raindog at lots of shows..... thank you to those who've named me...Danielle,SimplySardonic,Waterlily,Verbatim and Welshie... cos i'd love to meet yous lot aswell....and i'd really love to bump into DD,CC,Tashi ,Spellweaver, and Tanya at some show or other one of these days! lol, i'd like to meet and have a vino with Rainy,Gorgeous,BBM and Shazach, i'd love to meet Ninja(dont be scared!) and Su, errrrmm then theres the rodent gang..TDM,Niki87,MOM and Purple...also twinlets Bexy and Eroswoof lol,...Changes,Nina,Dally Banjo,Sleddoghotel,Swarthy,Acacia,Bordie,DK,Rona gosh theres so many lovely people on here! and this is just the tip of the iceberg but my brains a bit scrambled... i know ive missed loads off:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> ive met DT and shes really _really_ lovely hehe
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> noushka05 said:
> 
> 
> > ive met DT and shes really _really_ lovely hehe
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I would love to meet you noush only thing is I'm in flippin Manchester lol.



noushka05 said:


> ive met DT and shes really _really_ lovely hehe
> 
> oh and ive seen Raindog at lots of shows..... thank you to those who've named me...Danielle,SimplySardonic,Waterlily,Verbatim and Welshie... cos i'd love to meet yous lot aswell....and i'd really love to bump into DD,CC,Tashi ,Spellweaver, and Tanya at some show or other one of these days! lol, i'd like to meet and have a vino with Rainy,Gorgeous,BBM and Shazach, i'd love to meet Ninja(dont be scared!) and Su, errrrmm then theres the rodent gang..TDM,Niki87,MOM and Purple...also twinlets Bexy and Eroswoof lol,...Nina,Dally Banjo,Sleddoghotel,Swarthy,Acacia,Bordie,Rona gosh theres so many lovely people on here! and this is just the tip of the iceberg but my brains a bit scrambled... i know ive missed loads off:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Omg oops and DT and Janice and of course Dally Banjo and Hobbs


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

well clearly i dont make much of an impression on here for people to want to meet me 

ive met poisongirl with dave though  and hopefully will again one day with the whole brood!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

See i'm in no ones gang :cryin:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> See i'm in no ones gang :cryin:


lol I've always respected you from a distance  Dont always talk to people cos paths dont cross but do see them


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> lol I've always respected you from a distance  Dont always talk to people cos paths dont cross but do see them


aww thanks


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Ducky said:


> well clearly i dont make much of an impression on here for people to want to meet me
> 
> ive met poisongirl with dave though  and hopefully will again one day with the whole brood!


I would meet up with you, I would prob corrupt your mind but its all good, xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> See i'm in no ones gang :cryin:


Oh come on over to welshie, she give you hugs to make you better, xxxxx


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welshie, hun, much as we all love ya to bits, you'd corrupt the mind of the Pope himself. 

big (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welshie is gonna tell me off now :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

kirk68 said:


> Welshie, hun, much as we all love ya to bits, you'd corrupt the mind of the Pope himself.
> 
> big (((((HUGS)))))


I would have a damn good go at it lolol prob put a smile on the old mans face too lolololol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I would meet up with you, I would prob corrupt your mind but its all good, xxxxxxxx


You underestimate yourself Welshie, Ive never met you and youve corrupted my mind :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

kirk68 said:


> Welshie is gonna tell me off now :crying::crying::crying:


Nah couldn't tell you off, coz it;s the truth lololol


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I was sweet and innocent til I started on here, it was Welshie that corrupted me :aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You underestimate yourself Welshie, Ive never met you and youve corrupted my mind :lol:


OOp's sowy bowt that  , I keep forgetting about the angelic members in here.  I don't do it on purpose it just slip's out.


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Nah couldn't tell you off, coz it;s the truth lololol


You couldn't tell me off. I'm an adorable rascal


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

kirk68 said:


> I was sweet and innocent til I started on here, it was Welshie that corrupted me :aureola::aureola::aureola::aureola:


Pinocio...................you lie to me Kirk68, me finks you wuz a ickle devil before you come in yer.  I just helped you along


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

kirk68 said:


> You couldn't tell me off. I'm an adorable rascal


You are for defo,


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

That's me


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Ducky said:


> well clearly i dont make much of an impression on here for people to want to meet me
> 
> ive met poisongirl with dave though  and hopefully will again one day with the whole brood!


Id love to meet you..... You are lovely!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Id love to meet anyone with a beagle


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

kirk68 said:


> That's me
> 
> View attachment 67242


HAHA love that pic, so cute. xxx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Id love to meet you..... You are lovely!!!





Buster's Mummy said:


> Id love to meet anyone with a beagle


haha, you only love me for my dog 

nah, id love to meet you to one day! and im sure we will!! beagle meet up! haha.


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> HAHA love that pic, so cute. xxx


Just like me pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Ducky said:


> haha, you only love me for my dog
> 
> nah, id love to meet you to one day! and im sure we will!! beagle meet up! haha.


Am i that predictable? :lol:

Nay seriously you seem cool Xx


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> See i'm in no ones gang :cryin:


You were on my list cos I want your dog


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> See i'm in no ones gang :cryin:


I'm not in anyones gang either. :

Lets crack open a bottle togethe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

bird said:


> I'm not in anyones gang either. :
> 
> Lets crack open a bottle togethe.


I'm in a very very very EXCLUSIVE gang! theres only me in it


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm in a very very very EXCLUSIVE gang! theres only me in it


Sounds like my gang! Though it can get lonely all one me lonesome


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm in a very very very EXCLUSIVE gang! theres only me in it


Now theres a thought........................
..
..
..
..if I'm not in anyones gang.......................
....
....
...
that means
..
..
..
..
I DON'T HAVE TO SHARE THIS BOTTLE WITH ANYONE..............WOOHOO.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

My rollgoes on : lovely DallyBanjo, New Westie Owner..srhdufe,...Sleeping Lion...,Rolosmum< BusterMum...harley bear...must be repeting myself...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Sounds like my gang! Though it can get lonely all one me lonesome


Its you and me babe  ahaha nah love ya your a good friend


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

WL id be over to meet you like a shot, as would many members i reckon we'd have a ball :lol: xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> WL id be over to meet you like a shot, as would many members i reckon we'd have a ball :lol: xx


aww ditto


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I would  xxx


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Its you and me babe  ahaha nah love ya your a good friend


Love you too hon! And yep, same here xxx


----------

